# 30 second skip feature



## directv newb (Jun 25, 2012)

hello, just a curiosity question. before i got directv i had always heard people talk about the "30 second skip ahead" feature for going thru commercials. i was always intrigued by this, well now that i have directv i cannot get used to the 30 second thing, i love the 3x fast forward (4x is way to fast). i have tried to like the 30 second skip but i can't, am i doing something wrong or are there some people that just like to use the fast forward instead of the skip feature??? i am just reallly curious.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

The default is 30 second SLIP, like fast forwarding. To change this to a 30 second SKIP, do a keyword search for 30SKIP, select ALL. You won't find any results, but then you will have 30 second skip enabled.


----------



## directv newb (Jun 25, 2012)

do a keyword search where, on my hr34??? if so where on my hr34 do i find the place to do a keyword search, please advise, thanks


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

search option in the menu


----------



## directv newb (Jun 25, 2012)

AWESOME, thanks sooo much. I got it, now I see what all the talk was about. I wonder why the default would be 30 slip and not 30 skip??? I could not stand the 30 slip.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

me neither


----------



## directv newb (Jun 25, 2012)

I was kind of embarassed to ask the "30 second" question, and I am soooooo happy that I did ask! And my harmony one has the exact button for the skip as the directv remote, thanks so much for the help!


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Glad you got SKIP going. Personally, I prefer sLip. To each our own.


----------



## Mike_TV (Jan 17, 2006)

directv newb said:


> I wonder why the default would be 30 slip and not 30 skip???


To appease the content providers that Directv relies on for programming content?


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Mike_TV said:


> To appease the content providers that Directv relies on for programming content?


How about to more accurately end in the right spot? 30SKIP is blind, 30SLIP lets you see approximately where you are going to drop. (which helps a lot with the variable length commercials and some of the idiosyncratic timing issues that are especially apparent with WHDVR)

30SKIP seemed neat when I first used it, but I ended up finding it quite annoying, as it landed in the wrong spot way too often. As stated above, that's not the fault of 30SKIP, but other issues.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

If 30 s skip takes you too far, then hit the replay button.


----------



## tsbrady1 (Jan 6, 2006)

directv newb said:


> AWESOME, thanks sooo much. I got it, now I see what all the talk was about. I wonder why the default would be 30 slip and not 30 skip??? I could not stand the 30 slip.


just an FYI..if you reboot or there is an update you will have to reset 30skip, it defaults back to 30slip


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

tsbrady1 said:


> just an FYI..if you reboot or there is an update you will have to reset 30skip, it defaults back to 30slip


Never happens to me


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Rtm said:


> Never happens to me


It's a bug in the HR34 firmware, shouldn't happen on the HR2x DVRs.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

jdspencer said:


> If 30 s skip takes you too far, then hit the replay button.


Certainly, but that is one more keystroke (and still might not be exactly where you want to be). Hence, 30SLIP lets you see exactly where you are and hitting the drop point is pretty easy.

I'm not claiming one or the other (SLIP or SKIP) is inherently superior, just responding to the notion that SKIP is superior to SLIP in every respect. I don't think it is, but YMMV.


----------



## ronandi (Nov 1, 2007)

I changed from slip to skip as instruced above. How do you revert to slip without a reboot?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"ronandi" said:


> I changed from slip to skip as instruced above. How do you revert to slip without a reboot?


Keyword 30slip. A reboot isn't supposed to revert, that's a hr34 bug.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"hasan" said:


> How about to more accurately end in the right spot? 30SKIP is blind, 30SLIP lets you see approximately where you are going to drop. (which helps a lot with the variable length commercials and some of the idiosyncratic timing issues that are especially apparent with WHDVR)
> 
> 30SKIP seemed neat when I first used it, but I ended up finding it quite annoying, as it landed in the wrong spot way too often. As stated above, that's not the fault of 30SKIP, but other issues.


+1

I used to love skip until I had slip. Now skip on my fios dvr drives me nuts.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

I like 30skip because it's faster. It's like instant whereas 30slip you kind of slide across the time bar and it takes more time. The only problem we have is sometimes the skip takes us to the very end of a recording. It's pretty frustrating and I'm wondering if that happens on 30slip?

Anyway 6 skips and 1 back is usually the ticket to skip commercials. Who needs auto hop?


----------



## ronandi (Nov 1, 2007)

To revert from skip back to slip I tried the 30skip several times and it stays locked on skip. Any other ideas. HR23-700


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

ronandi said:


> To revert from skip back to slip I tried the 30skip several times and it stays locked on skip. Any other ideas. HR23-700


To revert to slip do a keyword search for "30slip" not "30skip"


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

30sKip to go to 30 second skip
30sLip to go to 30 second slip


----------



## Droshki (Jun 29, 2012)

May I assume I can go back to slip the same way?


----------



## HuskerHarley (Feb 8, 2012)

Droshki said:


> May I assume I can go back to slip the same way?


READ THIS!

HH


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

Every time we travel or the park power goes out or whatever resets a DTV DVR, we have to reset the skip. I tried slip last night and counted off the seconds it takes to get 30 seconds ahead. 5 to 10 second to SLIP 30 seconds. Useless for sure.


----------



## Droshki (Jun 29, 2012)

HuskerHarley said:


> http://hr20.dbstalk.com/docs/Trickplay%20FAQ.pdf"]READ THIS!
> 
> HH


Thank you. I wasn't expecting quite the learning curve. :eek2:


----------



## HuskerHarley (Feb 8, 2012)

Droshki said:


> Thank you. I wasn't expecting quite the learning curve. :eek2:


I'm still a NEWBIE myself, I found that info while exploring what all DTV has to offer,,

So far DTV has so much more going for it than TWC,,,

I'm still weeding out all the useless channels on my favorites list (glad we have the capability),,Wish I could transfer my Favorite list to all four remotes...

HH


----------

